# Ignorance



## bubbawhale (Oct 14, 2011)

Howdy folks, simple question really but first, a preface is in order.  I have read quite a bit of the threads and can't find the answer. What do you suggest for a microscope, I.E. "pocket microscope"(I really don't know exactly what that is), table microscope and what power is the minimum and what is the optimum? I have about 8 weeks to decide. I have always just went with amber flowers but from what I've read that isn't the way to go so, I'll try something new. Thanks in advance.

Larry


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 14, 2011)

hXXp://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mini-60X-Jewelry-Loupe-LED-Lighted-Magnifier-Microscope-/170620106442?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b9c036ca

Check out that link.


----------



## v35b (Oct 14, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mini-60X-Jewelry-Loupe-LED-Lighted-Magnifier-Microscope-/170620106442?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b9c036ca
> 
> Check out that link.



I got the "led mini 60x" Works great.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2011)

I got my first one at Radio Shack many many years ago.  I think they still have them.  I like the 30x.


----------



## bubbawhale (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks all, just the info I needed.

Larry


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2011)

Check out this jewelers loupe. I bought a scope and found it challenging to use but then went back and bought this one and I love it. It has 2 LED lights that you can turn on to shine directly onto what you want to look at. And you don't have to pull anything off the plant to look at it with the loupe 
Don't forget to paste it in the browser and then change the hxxp to http

hxxp://www.discount-hydro.com/active-eye-30x-pocket-microscope/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2011)

I hardly ever change out my batteries...it lasts a long time in mine.

I always trim a leaf and put it on a flat surface to check trichs.  I find it too hard to try and check the trichs on the plant regardless of the type of scope I use.


----------



## bubbawhale (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi again, I bought the one Dman suggested off Ebay for the huge sum of $3.49(lol). I would imagine the batteries will be more expensive than the loupe. I have another question or two, a friend gave me 4 clones of "Permafrost" and I know nothing about the strain. Is it a sativa and will it produce a cola bud? I am on my 5th grow in  my home made grow room(ak47 & afgan) and so far I only get small buds, is this something I'm doing or is it common? thanks again.


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2011)

I know one of our regulars has grown out Permafrost.....can't remember who though. I wanna say Lordhighlama


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2011)

I believe permafrost is in this journal of his....http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54492


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2011)

bubbawhale said:
			
		

> Hi again, I bought the one Dman suggested off Ebay for the huge sum of $3.49(lol). I would imagine the batteries will be more expensive than the loupe. I have another question or two, a friend gave me 4 clones of "Permafrost" and I know nothing about the strain. Is it a sativa and will it produce a cola bud? I am on my 5th grow in  my home made grow room(ak47 & afgan) and so far I only get small buds, is this something I'm doing or is it common? thanks again.



Tell us about your room--small buds are usually the result of something not being right in your setup.  How large is your space?  What type and size of lights are you using?  Ventilation setup?  Medium?  Nutes?  Pictures really help.

Permafrost is a hybrid.  All strains should produce a cola bud.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 15, 2011)

bubbawhale said:
			
		

> Hi again, I bought the one Dman suggested off Ebay for the huge sum of $3.49(lol). I would imagine the batteries will be more expensive than the loupe. I have another question or two, a friend gave me 4 clones of "Permafrost" and I know nothing about the strain. Is it a sativa and will it produce a cola bud? I am on my 5th grow in my home made grow room(ak47 & afgan) and so far I only get small buds, is this something I'm doing or is it common? thanks again.


 
Good choice, you will be happy, i like mine, the next time i order i will get 3 or 4, i have had mine over a year still originall batteries.


----------



## bubbawhale (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok, about the room, it's 4' x 4' x 5' high. All Tuff R(Celotex(sp) except the floor. two three inch vents at the bottom, one on each side. Exhaust is a small squirel cage from a house furnace with a two inch vent. Heater is a small camping unit, I never let it get below 75 degrees and usually keep it at 85 degrees, I have a therostat inside and out. The room is inside my polebarn that is heated year around and it is well insulated and completly enclosed(no light in or out). I am not savy enough to produce pictures but maybe one of the kids can, I will try. A word on medium, I use a mix of sterile potting soil(vermeculite(sp) pearlite(sp) and maybe peat? It's sold at a large nursery here) mixed about 50/50 with my compost(I have a large compost pile that I use on my veggie and flower garden) in 5 gal buckets, so far I've never gotten root bound, there's plenty of room left when they are done growing, I'm actually surprised at how small a root ball they make for the size of the plant, but I digress. Nutes are Miracle grow and or compost tea(from my pile of course) mixed in rain water(I will admit to using horse apples now and again just for the fun of it, lay them on top of the soil and allow the water to flow through, back in the day(yes, I am old) "they" use to say that was how you made "Acapulco Gold"(sp) but again I digress(must be the bud). The light is a 400w HPS from Michigan state university green house made by Sun Systems. The most I have ever grown at one time in this room is two plants but this time I'm going to try four. What do you think.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I got my first one at Radio Shack many many years ago.  I think they still have them.  I like the 30x.



Radio Shack still has 'em THG. I went yesterday to see and sure enough they had two or three on the shelves. $12.99 as it sit and it needed two AAA's. 60X to 120X Magnification. 

Ill be getting one within the week. Today is week 6 outdoors and suspect ill have another 4 at least.



> Heater is a small camping unit, I never let it get below 75 degrees and usually keep it at 85 degrees,



85 degrees is too hot. You want to shoot for that 75 degrees. New growth dramatically slows at 85 degrees and hotter. And what do you mean a small camping unit? Hope its not a fire hazard. A good light will keep it warm as it is.


----------



## bubbawhale (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info drfting. Small camping unit is a 110v electric, thermosatic controled,  reostat adjusted filiment with fire protection built in. I only use it in the cloning stage, after that the light is more than sufficient. A quick question on cloning, I am a rank amatuer for sure, Once cloned(clipped, dipped in hormone, put in medium, put under light(continuous flouro)) how much water and how often? Pease help, I feel I'm drowning my babies!


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 15, 2011)

bubbawhale said:
			
		

> A quick question on cloning, I am a rank amatuer for sure, Once cloned(clipped, dipped in hormone, put in medium, put under light(continuous flouro)) how much water and how often? Pease help, I feel I'm drowning my babies!


 
Its somthing you have to get a feel for, they should be constantly wet, but not soaking, too wet will definetly hurt the success rate, it might be the most common mistake. IMO

assuming your in soil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2011)

bubbawhale said:
			
		

> Ok, about the room, it's 4' x 4' x 5' high. All Tuff R(Celotex(sp) except the floor. two three inch vents at the bottom, one on each side. Exhaust is a small squirel cage from a house furnace with a two inch vent. Heater is a small camping unit, I never let it get below 75 degrees and usually keep it at 85 degrees, I have a therostat inside and out. The room is inside my polebarn that is heated year around and it is well insulated and completly enclosed(no light in or out). I am not savy enough to produce pictures but maybe one of the kids can, I will try. A word on medium, I use a mix of sterile potting soil(vermeculite(sp) pearlite(sp) and maybe peat? It's sold at a large nursery here) mixed about 50/50 with my compost(I have a large compost pile that I use on my veggie and flower garden) in 5 gal buckets, so far I've never gotten root bound, there's plenty of room left when they are done growing, I'm actually surprised at how small a root ball they make for the size of the plant, but I digress. Nutes are Miracle grow and or compost tea(from my pile of course) mixed in rain water(I will admit to using horse apples now and again just for the fun of it, lay them on top of the soil and allow the water to flow through, back in the day(yes, I am old) "they" use to say that was how you made "Acapulco Gold"(sp) but again I digress(must be the bud). The light is a 400w HPS from Michigan state university green house made by Sun Systems. The most I have ever grown at one time in this room is two plants but this time I'm going to try four. What do you think.



A 400W is only good for about 9-10 sq ft, so you are underlit in a 4 x 4 space.  Using compost tea with chem nutes is probably not doing much.  Miracle is generally not considered a good nute for mj.  Check out some GH or Fox Farm.  If you want to do organic, you need to be all organic.  Horse apples will not do your grow any good at all.  Those things need to be broken down--throw them into your compost.  I am old too and never heard anyone say that this was how Acapulco Gold was made.

I am a water baby and am not good with soil mixtures, but you should be getting a huge root ball with a 5 gal bucket.   

I would try and keep your space at 80 max with a 10-20 degree difference between day and night.  I believe you also need more air flow than a squirrel cage through a 2" vent is giving you.  

Not all strains are alike--what strain are you growing and where did you get it?  How long do you veg and how long are you flowering?  Do you use any training techniques like topping, fim, or supercropping?


----------

